# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hàng Không, Một Năm Buồn

## Diyodira

Năm nay tai nạn hàng không đột biến nên cũng thấy sốt ruột ghê. Sao không chế tạo mỗi ghế một dù độc lập, khi cần thiết thì bật, may ra còn có cơ hội sống.
Do đâu mà nhà sx không nghĩ tới chức năng bảo vệ này?
Mấy bác có cao kiến gì để thay đổi tư duy của mấy ông Boeing, Airbus không? Chứ chơi kiểu chết chùm này ngán thiệt.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

như anh nói vậy mỗi chổ thiết kế 1 cửa tự bật lên và ghế tự bay lên trời và thoát nạn , nhưng ở 12000m mà rơi xuống đất thì thành cục nước đá, mà mỗi cái ghế như thế thì tiền triệu USD đó anh.

Và tại sao không có dù độc lập thì không biết, chắc ở độ cao 12000cũng chẳng có ai dám nhảy ra ngoài , chưa kịp bung dù thì chết lạnh rồi, việc mở cửa ở độ cao đó chệnh lệch áp suất , máy bay cũng banh xác. Và tại sao nữa anh nên gửi mail cho boeing hay airbus hỏi đi, nó trả lời anh post lên đây luôn cho anh em hiểu hen.

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

hóng táo giao thông hàng không :v

----------


## Diyodira

> như anh nói vậy mỗi chổ thiết kế 1 cửa tự bật lên và ghế tự bay lên trời và thoát nạn , nhưng ở 12000m mà rơi xuống đất thì thành cục nước đá, mà mỗi cái ghế như thế thì tiền triệu USD đó anh.
> 
> Và tại sao không có dù độc lập thì không biết, chắc ở độ cao 12000cũng chẳng có ai dám nhảy ra ngoài , chưa kịp bung dù thì chết lạnh rồi, việc mở cửa ở độ cao đó chệnh lệch áp suất , máy bay cũng banh xác. Và tại sao nữa anh nên gửi mail cho boeing hay airbus hỏi đi, nó trả lời anh post lên đây luôn cho anh em hiểu hen.


 Tụi nó nghiên cứu thì ra thôi chứ gì, chắc do giá thành cao quá đúng không. Nhưng mà nó cũng phải có vài hàng ghế trên mỗi chiếc để dành cho tỷ phú chứ, hay những nhân vật đặc biệt. Như ông trùm dầu mỏ của Pháp thấy hông, máy bay mới chạy lấy trớn, chưa hỏng đất mà cũng chết cháy vô lý, phải chi ổng ngồi ghế "đặc biệt" thì chắc có cơ may sống sót.

----------


## CKD

Lý do đầu tiên là: theo nghiên cứu & thống kê thì số tai nạn & thiệt hại ở hàng không là thấp nhất ở tất cả các phương tiện giao thông. Ngoài ra....
- 300 khách mà trang bị dù & bảo hộ cá nhân thì hãng hàng không nghèo hết. Không ai dám đầu tư. Ghế tự động.. có giá triệu us, chưa nói phải bảo trì, bảo dưởng, kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt.
- Giả thuyết là đã được trang bị dù & các thiết bị cần thiết:
--- Ở cao độ đó.. nếu không có quần áo bảo hộ đặc biệt mà những phi công lái chiến đấu cơ được trang bị thì có nhảy ra cũng vô nghĩa.
----- Chết vì lạnh
----- Chết vì chịu gia tốc lớn khi ra khỏi máy bay.
----- Chết vì thiếu oxy.
--- Ở cao độ thấp hơn thì... chết vì không biết điều khiển dù, chết vì sợ...

----------


## lekimhung

Em thấy khi bị sự cố thì khoan máy bay là nơi an toàn nhất vì được thiết kế để bảo vệ hành khách, miễn sao trước khi chạm đất thì cơ hội vẫn 50-50, nếu làm ghế thoát hiểm thì cho dù có trang bị bảo hộ đặt biệt đi nữa cũng vô nghĩ vì khi 1 ghế bung ra thì làm giảm áp suất toàn khoan, những người còn lại sẽ nguy hiểm, chưa kể có thễ vỡ luôn máy bay. Lúc đó thì chắc chắn 100% là hảm hoạ.

----------


## Diyodira

Mình nghĩ trước khi bị hủy diệt: cháy nổ, va đập thì con người đã bất tĩnh, nếu hành khách được bảo vệ thóat khỏi những tác động hủy diệt đó thì cũng có cơ may sống sót. Vấn đề này làm mình liên tưởng đến sự cố cháy nhà, đa phần đều bị sốc khí độc nên bất tỉnh dẫn đến bị cháy, nếu trang bị mặt nạ chống khí độc thì rất có lợi.
Như vừa rồi có em thiếu niên đu bánh máy bay vượt hàng ngàn cây số ở độ cao hàng ngàn mét mà vẫn tỉnh queo, có thể em cũng bất tỉnh nhưng không bị tác động hủy diệt, khi về lại điều kiện bình thường thì em lại bình an, vậy mà tụi sx không nuôi em nó để nghiên cứu, uổn thiệt.

----------


## writewin

sống chết có số, giàu nghèo do mình, có tướng thì làm quan, có gan thì làm giàu ^^

----------


## ppgas

Nếu mỗi hành khách một ghế bung thì chắc chắn một điều là số ca chết nhảy lầu, chết nhảy cầu, cố ý chết... ở mặt đát sẽ giảm hẳn. Số ca chết chùm trên không trung tăng đột biến vì một người bung dù thì một máy bay rơi ;(

----------


## Diyodira

> Nếu mỗi hành khách một ghế bung thì chắc chắn một điều là số ca chết nhảy lầu, chết nhảy cầu, cố ý chết... ở mặt đát sẽ giảm hẳn. Số ca chết chùm trên không trung tăng đột biến vì một người bung dù thì một máy bay rơi ;(


Ghê quá, hành khách sao can thiệp vào được, nếu được tui cũng muốn trải nghiệm :_((

----------


## Diyodira

> sống chết có số, giàu nghèo do mình, có tướng thì làm quan, có gan thì làm giàu ^^


Vậy mà lâu nay mình nghĩ ngược lại: giàu nghèo tại thiên.

----------


## CBNN

có ai muốn mình nghèo đâu ...

----------

Diyodira

----------


## mig21

nghèo như e toàn đi bus sang tí thì train chưa biết máy bay là gì nên hổng sợ  :Big Grin: 
@ mà e thấy thông kê hàng không vẫn an toàn nhất tỉ lệ tai nạn chỉ 1/ mười mấy ngàn chuyến bay, tính trên đồng hồ so phải 10 vạch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> nghèo như e toàn đi bus sang tí thì train chưa biết máy bay là gì nên hổng sợ 
> @ mà e thấy thông kê hàng không vẫn an toàn nhất tỉ lệ tai nạn chỉ 1/ mười mấy ngàn chuyến bay, tính trên đồng hồ so phải 10 vạch


Mấy ông này mới là giàu nè :-)

----------


## Diyodira

Kết cục cảm đạm cho QZ8501, xin chia buồn cùng gia đình các nạn nhân!

----------


## solero

Nghe nói họ còn nắm tay trước khi chết. Vậy là khi rơi xuống biển họ còn sống. Cứu hộ chậm quá. Đáng buồn!

----------


## Diyodira

> Nghe nói họ còn nắm tay trước khi chết. Vậy là khi rơi xuống biển họ còn sống.


Quá đau lòng!
Các nhà sx máy bay phải xem lại .

----------

